# Trailer training?



## TotalMadgeness (7 July 2015)

Can anyone recommend a company which does trailer training in Inverclyde / Renfrewshire areas? Don't need to take the test just want refresher training...


----------



## ROG (7 July 2015)

Pity you were not near me in leicester coz I would do it for FREE (with expenses covered)


----------



## TotalMadgeness (7 July 2015)

Awwww!!! Thanks anyway


----------



## ROG (7 July 2015)

Try any of these and state whether you want to use their set up or your own (if you are ok to drive it forwards to their base) and that you have licence and just want refresher only

https://www.trailertrainingglasgow.com/Home_Page.php

http://www.jimmairdrivertraining.com/#!be-car-and-trailer/c1n27


----------



## ROG (7 July 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/trailertrainingglasgow


----------



## harkess (5 March 2017)

Anyone still looking for trailer training with the test the same day in Central Scotland.
Then try,

http://www.trailertrainingscotland.com
http://www.qualitytrailertraining.co.uk


----------



## ROG (5 March 2017)

harkess said:



			Anyone still looking for trailer training with the test the same day in Central Scotland.
Then try,

http://www.trailertrainingscotland.com
http://www.qualitytrailertraining.co.uk

Click to expand...

Do you have a connection to that company ?


----------



## blood_magik (15 March 2017)

Ritchies are also an option if you're still looking.


----------



## EventingMum (15 March 2017)

My son did his C1+E (he already had C so seemed sensible to do that rather than B+E) with Drive Me Bananas at Livingstone and said they were great, really good instructor. Although slightly further away he said the training was worth it and others have said the same.


----------



## ROG (15 March 2017)

EventingMum said:



			My son did his C1+E (he already had C so seemed sensible to do that rather than B+E) with Drive Me Bananas at Livingstone and said they were great, really good instructor. Although slightly further away he said the training was worth it and others have said the same.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean C+E ?


----------



## EventingMum (16 March 2017)

ROG said:



			Do you mean C+E ?
		
Click to expand...

 7.5tonne + Trailer


----------



## ROG (16 March 2017)

EventingMum said:



			7.5tonne + Trailer
		
Click to expand...

C1+E

I would have thought with having C you would have gone for C+E ?


----------



## EventingMum (16 March 2017)

ROG said:



			C1+E

I would have thought with having C you would have gone for C+E ?
		
Click to expand...

That would have been much more expensive and all he wanted it for was to tow an horse trailer.


----------

